# Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?



## Shutterfly (7. November 2018)

*Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Moin moin,

im Wohnzimmer habe ich eine Lampe, welche ich gerne per Funk oder Lan steuern möchte. Einsatzbeispiele sind z.B. der zeitgesteuerte Ein- oder Ausschalten. Hierzu hatte ich heute einfach mal mit Google geguckt, was es so an passenden Steckdosen gibt und bin dort über eine Empfehlung gestolpert, dass man etwas auch recht einfach selbst bauen kann. Und eigentlich habe ich auch mal was Bock was du basteln und nicht nur stumpf zu kaufen.

Voraussetzung dafür sind 433 MHz Funksteckdosen, welche durch einen PC oder im Falle des Beispiels einem Raspberry Pi gesteuert wird. Da ist netterweise noch solche Funksteckdosen im Schrank vergammeln habe und sie nie wirklich praktisch fand, reizt mich diese Idee nun besonders.

Somit hat sich folgende Idee bislang in meinem Kopf manifestiert: Lampe kommt an eben solch eine Funksteckdose, ein entsprechendes Entwickler-Board oder ein Pi (dazu gleich mehr) bekommt einen Sender. Dieses Board kommt ins Heim-Lan und kann durch meinen Heim-Server per Lan angesprochen und gesteuert werden. Ob dieser Heim-Server dann noch ein Web-Interface für mich als Benutzer anbietet sei mal egal.

Ich stehe nun vor der Frage: Entwickler-Board, wie z.B. ein arduino uno oder ein vollwertiger Pi. Oder vielleicht was ganz anderes? Grundsätzlich weiß ich noch nicht wo die Reise hin gehen soll und daher suche ich etwas Lenkung von erfahrenen Bastlern, welche mir einen klugen Tipp geben können.

Anforderungen sind für mich derzeit:
- Geringer Stromverbrauch aka Folgekosten
- Akzeptabler Preis
- Jedoch keine unnötige Blockade bei den Möglichkeiten

Gerade die letzten beiden Punkte stehen teilweise im Konflikt. Hier kommt es mir auf einen gesunden Kompromiss an. Beispiel: Ein Arduino gibts bei Amazon für 20 Euro, ein Pi zwischen 30-35 Euro. Der Pi ist jedoch in seiner Mächtigkeit und seinem Funktionsumfang einfach so sehr überlegen, dass hier ein Mehrpreis akzeptabel wäre. Das ist nun jedoch nur mein Verständnis. Ich kenne die Mächtigkeit des arduino bislang noch nicht sehr ausgiebig.

Daher suche ich nun das Gespräch. Wer also möchte, darf gerne einsteigen


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder Lan über arduino oder Pi?*

Hmm, klingt alles komplizierter, als es sein müsste^^

Intelligent Steckdose WiFi Smart Plug Schaltbar 2pcs funktionieren mit Amzon Alexa und Goolge Home Fernbedienung mit APP ohne Hub: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Warum nicht einfach sowas?


----------



## Shutterfly (8. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Auf die Warum-Frage zitiere ich mich einfach mal selbst:



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und eigentlich habe ich auch mal was Bock was du basteln und nicht nur stumpf zu kaufen.



Ansonsten sind mir diese Kauf-Lösung aus folgenden Gründen ein Dorn im Auge:

- Keinen Einfluss wie sicher diese Implementiert sind
- Ich bin auf die Hersteller-App angewiesen


----------



## Icebreaker87 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Schau dir mal die Sonoff Geräte an. Die gibts bei diversen Händler teils schon sehr günstig.
Da musst du aber zuerst eine alternative Firmware flashen.
Danach kannst du die bequem per MQTT steuern.

Da gibts Apps oder Scripts oder was auch dein Bastlerherz hergibt


----------



## TessaKavanagh (8. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Also, bei mir ist noch ein alter "Pi - Typ B" aus der ursprünglichen Generation im Einsatz.
Ich sehe das ganze als "Spielgerät". In erster Linie benutze ich diesen Als Wake on Lan Server (Um den "großen" Heimserver mit Medienserver für Streamingzwecke von Unterwegs zu startet) im Heimnetzwerk, als DynDNS Client, zum schalten von 433Mhz Funksteckdosen, als Wetterstation und natürlich für die Heizungssteuerung.


Für all das gibt es sicherlich "einfachere und komfortablere" Geräte, da geht dann aber für mich der Spaß am Basteln und Entwickeln von Software verloren. Z. B. habe ich über den PI im Urlaub auch schon mal Anwesenheit simuliert, Unterschiedliche Lampen den Fernseher, das Radio zu variablen Zeiten innerhalb eines vorher definierten Zeitrahmens schalten etc.

Die Stromkosten sind bei einem 24/7 Betrieb vernachlässigbar. Die liegen realistisch gerechnet unter 10,- € pro Jahr. Wenn es ums Basteln geht eröffnen sich mit dem PI viele Möglichkeiten, es macht aber nur Sinn wenn du dir die Software auch selber erstellst. Ein weiteres Familienmitglied nutzt bei sich zuhause den PI3 so ziemlich für die selben Aufgaben.


----------



## Shutterfly (8. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Danke für deine Erfahrung TessaKavanagh. Software erstellen sollte kein Problem sein. Hab den Mist ja nicht umsonst gelernt 

Erfahrungen mit so "reinen Entwicklerboards" wie dem Arduino hast du vermutlich nicht oder?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Nein Tut mir leid, da bin ich dann leider der falsche Ansprechpartner. Aber vielleicht meldet sich da ja noch jemand mit Erfahrung.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Netzwerk mit einem klassischen Arduino Kannst du vergessen. Ein IP-Stack alleine ist größer als dessen ROM. Was damit gehen sollte ist die Aktorsteuerung nach einem Funksignal. Sprich als Master nicht zu gebrauchen, aber so eine schaltbare Steckdose könnte man damit selbst bauen.


----------



## Shutterfly (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann läuft im ersten Anlauf wohl alles auf einen Pi hinaus


----------



## dekay55 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Und genau deswegen gibt es die ESP8266 die haben Wlan Onboard, 120mhz, 4mb ROM, IP Stack ist schon eingebaut, und das beste er ist voll kompatibel zur Arduino Programmierumgebung.  Der ist genau für solche sachen Optimal, net größer als ne 2Euro Münze in der kleinen Version, Edit : Achja Webserver und FTP Server sind auch bereits Onboard und warten nur drauf Aktiviert und Konfiguriert zu werden  

Hier z.b nen ESP8266 Node MCU, der Steuert 100 Digitale LED ( WS2811 ) über WLAN. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Teile gibts auch samt Bluetooth 4.1 in der gleichen Größe.  Man kann sie auch als Slave an nem Arduino einsetzen, oder zusammen mit einem Arduino Koppen um die Netzwerkfunktionen über den Arduino zu nutzen, hier kann man das das reine ESP8266 Modul nehmen das Fingernagel Groß ist. 

Ein Raspberry PI ist für sowas komplett ungeeignet, das problem bei nem Raspberry PI ist einfach, es läuft kein Echtzeit Kernel drauf und damit ist die funktionalität der GPIO Ports stark eingeschränkt, genauso wie das teil als Steuerung zu nutzen es ist und bleibt einfach Kinderspielzeug, dafür wurde der Raspberry PI auch gebaut. 

Solche Steuerungen sollte man immer Hardware nah bauen und sich nicht auf Software verlassen, daher ist die erste wahl eigentlich nen Mikrocontroller zum Programmieren, eben Atmel (Arduino ) , ESP8266, einige ARM Derivate wie z.b Arduino DUE ( 32 Bit ) die beliebten PIC von Microchip, usw. usw. usw. 

Arduino ist auch hier wieder eher an Bastler gerichtet ohne großen Elektronik Kenntnisse. 

Allerdings muss ich hier auch noch einwerfen, jegliche Arbeiten an 230V sowie eigenbau Geräte sollten wirklich nur von jemand durchgeführt werden der die Nötige Ausbildung und Qualifikation dafür hat. 

Das fängt ja schon damit an das nen Leie versucht ne Induktive Last per Relais zu schalten und sich dann wundert warum das Relais Feuer fängt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ein Raspberry PI ist für sowas komplett ungeeignet, das problem bei nem Raspberry PI ist einfach, es läuft kein Echtzeit Kernel drauf und damit ist die funktionalität der GPIO Ports stark eingeschränkt, genauso wie das teil als Steuerung zu nutzen es ist und bleibt einfach Kinderspielzeug, dafür wurde der PI auch gebaut.



Die Frage ist, ob der fehlende Realtime-Kernel wirklich für den Anfang so schlimm ist. Vorteil beim Pi wäre für mich, so wie du sagst: Er ist einfach für Anfänger besser geeignet. Wenn man Erfahrung hat, kann man ja noch immer "upgraden".




dekay55 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich hier auch noch einwerfen, jegliche Arbeiten an 230V sowie eigenbau Geräte sollten wirklich nur von jemand durchgeführt werden der die Nötige Ausbildung und Qualifikation dafür hat.
> 
> Das fängt ja schon damit an das nen Leie versucht ne Induktive Last per Relais zu schalten und sich dann wundert warum das Relais Feuer fängt.



Grundsätzlich richtig, jedoch werde ich nun nicht noch eine Ausbildung zum Elektriker machen  Im Endeffekt muss man sich der Gefahr bewusst sein und wissen, dass einiges an Theorie gelernt werden sollte. Ich würde nie anfangen irgendwas zusammenzulöten. Ich würde mich in die Materie einlesen und dann würde ich mich mit ausreichend Respekt daran machen.

Selbstlehre praktisch.


----------



## dekay55 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Du willst eine Automatisierung machen, das nicht Hardwarenahe zu bauen sondern über nen PI ist einfach Unfug weil das weitaus komplizierter ist zu programmieren für nen Leien. Mikrocontroller programmieren wie z.b nen Atmel bzw Arduino erweist sich für solche aufgaben besser. 
Es sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Plattformen, nen Raspberry ist für Lernzwecke in sachen Programmieren entwickelt worden, und dort liegt der Hauptaugenmerk. Nen Arduino ist eine Lernplattform die drauf abzielt Elektronik kenntnisse und die Basics zu Lernen wie ein Computer überhaupt Funktioniert, von daher wär es sogar Ratsamer erstmal mit nem Arduino zu Lernen und dann auf nen Raspberry umzusiedeln, denn dann weiß man bereits alles über die Elektrischen Eigenschaften der GPIO Ports, bzw eines SPI, I2C, UART Bus Systeme und wie man diese Ansteuert und Programmiert, und das wirst du ganz zwingend für dein vorhaben brauchen, weil du z.b das Mehrkanal Funkmodul über I2C einbindest. 

D.h mit nem PI ist das ganze weitaus schwerer zu lernen weil man viel mehr Basics sich aneignen muss und sich Zwingend erstmal mit Linux und der Telnet umgebung befassen muss, und wenn man dann soweit ist unter Linux zu programmieren musst du auch noch Pyton Lernen. 

Beim Arduino musst du für dein Vorhaben lediglich die Arduino Programmiersprache erlernen die C++ verdammt ähnlich ist, und halt die elektrischen Eigenschaften erlernen. Das was du vorhast lässt sich mit fast jeden Arduino Starterkit Realisieren, da sind sogar teilweise die Codebeispiele schon vorhanden. 

Da du eben vorhast elektrische Schaltungen zu bauen und diese mit einer Steuerung zu verbinden ist der Raspberry genau das falsche, sondern eben der Arduino das richtige. 

Wolltest du jetzt nur Programmieren, Webseiten Bauen, Betriebsysteme bauen und solche Spielereien, dann wäre nen Raspberry genau das richtige.

Der Raspberry hat ne Elektrisch total miese eigenschaft, 3.3V Signalspannung, dann musst du mit LogikKonvertern arbeiten weil die meisten Module eben doch mit 5V TTL Logik Spannung, auserdem musst du aufpassen weil quasi die Digitalpins nur Emuliert sind und kein echtes PWM Signal bringen sondern ein Emuliertes PWM Signal über BitBanging, das frisst so dermassend viel CPU Last das selbst nen 8bit 16mhz Atmega schneller ist bei Controlling aufgaben als der 1.4ghz Quadcore im Raspberry. Allein deswegen ist der Raspberry für dein Vorhaben einfach komplett falsch !


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Bei der gewünschten Anwendung sehe ich wirklich nicht wofür man einen Realtimekernel brauchen sollte. Merke: Realtime ist für verlässliche Abarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit, nicht(!)  für schnellste Abarbeitung.

Bei dem Punkt dass ein PI deutlich anspruchsvoller ist wenn es um ordentliche HW-Ansteuerung geht muss ich aber zustimmen.


----------



## dekay55 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Es geht um die reine Verlässlichkeit bei der Geschichte, niemand macht sowas software basierend wenn er es richtig macht. Ich rede nicht primär von der Geschwindigkeit, wobei trotzdem nen reiner µController schneller sein wird als nen Raspberry wenn es um Hardware nahe Programmierung geht und die Einbindung von Schaltungen, selbst Windows ist da besser geeignet für als das Linux vom Raspberry, der unterschied ist nur, Windows ist kein stück offen und das Programmieren deswegen die reinste Hölle ist weil man nix geschenkt bekommt.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt halt immer dabei wenn man Schaltungen einbindet das es zuverlässig und sicher funktioniert. Geschwindigkeit solang sie nicht gefordert wird ist da erstmal sekundär. Allerdings verkauf ich halt auch mein Krempel und bin deswegen etwas penibler.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Mooment.
Was du da beschreibst sind Anforderungen um ein IoT Endgerät mit, Motor, LEDs o.Ä. zu betreiben. Was im Startpost angedacht ist, ist aber ein Home Automation Server welcher gekaufte Aktoren über Funk anspricht.


----------



## dekay55 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Ahh okay das erklärt natürlich einiges, ich bin tatsächlich von nem IoT ausgegangen der ne Lampe steuern soll 

Dann wär natürlich nen Raspberry das richtige, so hab ich es ja auch das ein Raspberry meine Lichtsteuerung übernimmt.


----------



## Shutterfly (9. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Moin moin,

danke für die rege Diskussion, auch wenn ich aufgrund des fehlenden Wissens nur bedingt folgen kann. Jedoch möchte ich dennoch gerne etwas beitragen:

Grundsätzlich sei gesagt, dass ich beruflich Entwickler bin und Python, Bash, Linux etc. alles kein Problem sind. Daher hatte ich die Lösung per Pi zuerst angestrebt, da ich mich hier in etwas bekanntem Gewässer befinde und ich kein Problem darin sehe einen Pi per LAN von einem Heim-Server aus zu steuern und dieser steuert dann hingegen wieder weitere Geräte.

Ich bin gerne bereit etwas zu lernen, jedoch muss auch ehrlich gesagt, dass die Kirche gerne im Dorf bleiben darf. Ich habe kein Problem erst einmal auf Amateur-Level zu beginnen und erste Erfolge zu feiern. Immerhin brauche ich auch etwas Motivation bei der Sache  Dabei muss es nicht gleich Profi-Qualität oder optimal sein, es darf ja auch noch Level zur Steigerung da sein. Jedoch möchte ich grundsätzlich schon einmal den richtigen Weg einschlagen, weswegen ich diese Frage an euch gerichtet habe.

Was mich angefixt hat, war u.a. auch dieser Beitrag: Raspberry Pi Funksteckdosen (433MHz) steuern - Tutorial

Sehr wenig Einsatz, einfach aufgebaut, sicherlich nicht optimal und aber (hoffentlich) funktional. Der Pi könnte mehrere vorhandene Funk-Steckdosen ansprechen, welche ich derzeit gar nicht selbst bauen möchte. Gerade weil hier 230V im Spiel ist und mir da noch das Wissen fehlt. Den Pi selbst kann ich per LAN dann problemlos steuern. Zusätzlich könnte ich es auch mit einer Steuerung per Klatschen verbinden. Nicht ganz passendes Beispiel: Einfache Klatschen Ein / Aus Schaltung mit LabVIEW & Raspberry Pi 2 - Gunook

Dies kann ich sicherlich auch mit einem Arduino schaffen, jedoch ist hier der Anspruch - so wie ich es jetzt verstanden habe - einfach viel höher, da ich mehr in der E-Technik drin wäre. Habe ich nun bereits eine Funk-Lösung realisiert und ich möchte es um eine "Klatsch-Lösung" erweitern, dann stellt mich dies, nach jetziger Beurteilung, vor anspruchsvollere Anforderungen als bei einem Pi. Gerade weil der Arduino halt weniger durch Software abstrahieren kann.

Dies bitte ich bei dieser Diskussion zu beachten. Ansonsten bin ich natürlich für jede Meinung und jeden Hinweis dankbar. Sollte ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt haben, sorry dafür


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Zusammenfassung der Diskussion: Wir sind uns dann doch einig geworden dass für die Anwendung welche du im Moment vor hast das Pi am geeignetsten ist. Einen Server vorschalten musst du da übrigens nicht, das bekommt das Pi auch alleine hin.
Solltest du später z.B. LEDs fernsteuern wollen und dort nicht auf ein gekauftes Gerät zurückgreifen wollen kommen dann die von dekay vorgeschlagenen Teile ins Spiel.


----------



## Shutterfly (10. November 2018)

*AW: Steuerung von Lampe per Funk oder LAN über Arduino oder Pi?*

Danke 

Dann werde ich mit dem Pi beginnen und wenn der langweilig geworden ist, weiß ich, wo ich eine Steigerung finden kann


----------

